# Fourth Quarter Featured Pen Poll



## wdcav1952 (Feb 1, 2010)

Please vote for your choice as your favorite pen for the fourth quarter. There will be four polls, one for each quarter. When the polls are closed, the pen with the most votes from each quarter will be entered in the "Favorite Pen of the Year" poll. Please vote in each poll.

Segmented Sedona





Herringbone 360




Cactus Pens and Mesquite Boxes


----------

